# How to show?



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

As the question says, but actually I'm really asking how to show in a state where there is no IBC chapter? 

My goal is to breed for show in the next year or so and get some established genetics going here in CO but the best way to get my fry out there and sold is by proven show stats and I have never heard of one here in CO.

So, what would my options be and is it reasonable to think of rehoming my fry when there is no local chapter?
My goal for breeding would be to be able to show as a hobby- I'm not looking to become a highly famous anything, I'd just like to fully immerse myself in the hobby - and partially to breed well bred conformation stock

I'll say it again- if there was enough Denver/springs/pueblo interest and I was allowed id start a chapter here in CO


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are several groups on FB that anyone can join. I'm a member of Lonestar bettas but there are many different groups. You can join one the closest to you. To show you don't have to attend the shows. You can ship your fish to the shows, they unpack them and set them up and after the show and ship 
them back Id love to go to a show someday.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You have to pay a fee to enter.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Fish are sent to shows to be judged. You do not need a local chapter, just need the info on where they show is held and know how to ship the fish to get them there. There are articles around to help you out.. here is one.
http://bettasource.com/ibc/showing-bettas/your-first-show/

Need to also join the IBC and previous issues of Flare! have articles on getting ready and was a recent one was geared to newer breeders and explained a lot. Can always send me a message of you want as well. I am not always here alot.. so can send me email. I'm at msn dot com. BasementBettas. I can be reached through that web site I linked to as well. The site also has video on betta shows you may find helpful..
http://bettasource.com/ibc/showing-bettas/videos-of-shows/


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you very much BasementBettas, come january I will be researchign this more and I plan to join IBC asap. You may hear from me soon!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

I have a few people I am working with to get them ready to show. Discussing timing of spawns, strategy, what fish for what classes. I am a little busy so not always right on top of email and communication. But if you want to really show.. I will work with you and help you be successful. Just get a hold of me when ready.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! Another potential IBC member!


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Basement Bettas said:


> I have a few people I am working with to get them ready to show. Discussing timing of spawns, strategy, what fish for what classes. I am a little busy so not always right on top of email and communication. But if you want to really show.. I will work with you and help you be successful. Just get a hold of me when ready.



That is super kind of you- my breeding days look to be on hold until late 2014 or 2015 so I'm in no hurry but in the meantime I'm learning as much as I can! Thank you very much!

Do you ever sell fry to people who do not show?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

I currently am getting rid of fish, See my BasementBettas facebook page. Metallics are free for the shipping and have some delta blacks.. male and female that are $5 plus shipping. You will not find this color in pet shops. You will need to PM on FB if interested. But don't delay. Come this weekend any that are not shipped out are getting dumped to local pet owners.


----------

